# Chloebella.com



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to see this online store go. I loved her work and timely shipments. 
I think she has one dress she is making and then her doors close. :smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am heartbroken, too. I had the privilege of working with Jodi to design matching bows for her beautiful designs for several years. I hope she'll enjoy having more time to spend with her handsome sons. I sure will miss her beautiful creations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, I can't believe it, :w00t:those of us who were blessed with Jodi's designs will miss her, She is very talented and a great eye for fashion. Jodi if you read this I wish you the very best in your life.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know  I got my kids holiday outfits from her last year. I think she is doing one more holiday and then that is it . Bless her. I'm so saddened, but grateful to her, for the outfits she did make for my kids.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I've never had an outfit from her, but I just looked at her website and saw many many familiar faces all dressed up beautifully! She really has made a lot of very cute things.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Jodi's work and have two outfits for Gucci and Kaia for her! I need to get a matching Christmas dress for Dakota before she closes for good! Good luck Jodi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're kidding! She's closing???? :smilie_tischkante: Oh! I jusrt got an email from her and I haven't gotten to it yet!!!!........ 

This is a sad day. i'm sorry Jodi.....I guess you have a lot going on in your life.....but you're gonna be missed!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh that is too bad...
I was waiting for my two to reach adult size before I ordered custom dresses for their closet.
She seems like she has a ton of talent!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, I didn't even know about this website until now....Really I cannot understand why so many online places make you wait weeks and months for these dog clothes and accessories with poor to no communication...I really only order from Oscar Newman and Louis Dog now because I get to receive the entire order hassle-free with clear communication, all within 1-3 days. That reminds me I need to place more orders with Angelyn (shoptickledpinkboutique.com) because she makes cute things and is so prompt in her order deliveries. We need to support stores with good fulfillment....because otherwise they will go out of business like this one!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

read it on facebook and was sad  We have her cheer dress and harness cheer vest as well as other designs and so bummed  she does great work and so sorry to see her close but she is going to make a few designs at a time and with a little begging maybe we can get her to sew a few designs a year


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

princessre said:


> Oh no, I didn't even know about this website until now....Really I cannot understand why so many online places make you wait weeks and months for these dog clothes and accessories with poor to no communication...I really only order from Oscar Newman and Louis Dog now because I get to receive the entire order hassle-free with clear communication, all within 1-3 days. That reminds me I need to place more orders with Angelyn (shoptickledpinkboutique.com) because she makes cute things and is so prompt in her order deliveries. We need to support stores with good fulfillment....because otherwise they will go out of business like this one!!


I take offense at your post. Jodi did not "go out of business" as you suggest due to customer service issues. Jodi's customer service was excellent. She made a very difficult choice to close her doors after many years so she could spend more time with her young sons. Her customers are very sorry to see her go.

FYI, custom orders made to your dog's exact measurements take longer than off the rack clothing.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sad to see her go too. Lacy has several dresses from Chloebella. Jodi was always so consistent in her work, and the dresses always fit perfectly. Her lead-time wasn't bad either..usually 3-4 weeks the majority of the time, which really isn't bad for custom-made clothing. She was really good about answering any questions about your order, and she is just a nice person overall. I know she'll enjoy having more time to spend with her family though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to see her close her shop. She made beautiful things and had great service.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> I take offense at your post. Jodi did not "go out of business" as you suggest due to customer service issues. Jodi's customer service was excellent. She made a very difficult choice to close her doors after many years so she could spend more time with her young sons. Her customers are very sorry to see her go.
> 
> FYI, custom orders made to your dog's exact measurements take longer than off the rack clothing.


:goodpost: I for one know Jodi has always been good to her customers, and I'm glad she is taking time to be with her boys. They grow so fast and you can never get the time back.
I do make dog clothes and have a small business and it takes time to custom make. If you get alot of orders it could take a couple weeks. But most orders go out within a week or less.
If I'm right Oscar Newman and Louis Dog clothes are clothing you order off the rack, they should only take a day or two to be sent, gosh all they have to do is pack them


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I take offense at your post. Jodi did not "go out of business" as you suggest due to customer service issues. Jodi's customer service was excellent. She made a very difficult choice to close her doors after many years so she could spend more time with her young sons. Her customers are very sorry to see her go.
> 
> FYI, custom orders made to your dog's exact measurements take longer than off the rack clothing.


What??? You misunderstood me. I was expressing regret that I did not get to support a store such as Jodi's which Brit said offered timely shipments because I feel that many stores do not offer timely fulfillment and clear communication. Nowhere in my post did I say that Jodi does not offer good customer service. In general, I think if people make an effort to support stores with great customer service, those stores might make alot more money and we would not just regret that they closed when we could have supported them when they were open.

Angelyn makes custom clothes that she delivers within a few days.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

princessre said:


> What??? You misunderstood me. I was expressing regret that I did not get to support a store such as Jodi's which Brit said offered timely shipments because I feel that many stores do not offer timely fulfillment and clear communication. Nowhere in my post did I say that Jodi does not offer good customer service. In general, I think if people make an effort to support stores with great customer service, those stores might make alot more money and we would not just regret that they closed when we could have supported them when they were open.
> 
> Angelyn makes custom clothes that she delivers within a few days.


Thanks for clarifying. This post was very clear, but your original post was not.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I too am so sorry to see Chloebella closing. I love Jodi's designs and workmanship. Dixie has a few of her dresses and they are all gorgeous. I was counting on acquiring more. ::crying 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh it is sad that Chloebella is closing  

Crystal's very favorite dress is her water melon dress designed by Jodi


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I wanted to say thank you so much for the very kind comments in this thread! I miss you all and your babies!! 

Although I miss it terribly, it was the right decision for me at this time. I am very busy with my boys these days and have been enjoying every minute of it AND so have they.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

chloeandj said:


> I wanted to say thank you so much for the very kind comments in this thread! I miss you all and your babies!!
> 
> Although I miss it terribly, it was the right decision for me at this time. I am very busy with my boys these days and have been enjoying every minute of it AND so have they.:wub:


 
Bless you sweetheart and you enjoy this special time. Just know how much joy and happiness you brought to so many of us. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

chloeandj said:


> I wanted to say thank you so much for the very kind comments in this thread! I miss you all and your babies!!
> 
> Although I miss it terribly, it was the right decision for me at this time. I am very busy with my boys these days and have been enjoying every minute of it AND so have they.:wub:


I'm so happy to hear that, Jodi! Have a wonderful time with your boys!
Can really well imagine that you're very busy with your kids! 

I ordered one of the last dresses before your shop closed and I just wanted to say thank you for your great help and quick delivery to my friends address! Everything worked perfectly and just in time for her birthday! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

